# Street legal UTV



## yellowskeeter

Has anyone been successful in making their UTV street legal? I'm in the process of attempting on getting mine done but wanted to see if anyone has done it yet. I have done the following so far:
Windshield
DOT tires
Blinkers
Horn
Lighted license plate frame


----------



## Supergas

*Better Check TXDMV*

I used to build custom golf cars and quit when the state made it mandatory to have a 17 digit VIN from the Manufacture to be titled in Texas so I know a little about trying to title these vehicles.

Unfortunately your UTV can not licensed even though it must be titled according to TXDMV. This usually falls back to them not being built under the correct DOT Standard for a Passenger Vehicle. Read below and it may help.

_*Utility-Type vehicles (UTVs) are defined as Recreational Off-Highway Vehicles (ROVs), which are generally used for maintenance, hunting or recreation. They are required to be titled but may not be driven on public roads.*

A ROV is a motor vehicle that is equipped with a seat or seats for the use of the rider and a passenger or passengers, if the vehicle is designed by the manufacturer to transport a passenger or passengers,
designed to propel itself with four or more tires in contact with the ground,
designed by the manufacturer for off-highway use and
not designed by the manufacturer for farm or lawn care.

ROVs may not be driven on public roads unless the:

vehicle is owned by a state, county or municipality and operated on a public beach or highway to maintain public safety and welfare,
driver is a farmer or a rancher traveling no more than 25 miles,
driver is a public utility worker, or
driver is a law enforcement officer.

To be operated on public property, ROVs must have:

a brake system,
a muffler system,
a United States Forest Service qualified spark arrester,
head and tail light, and
an Off Highway Vehicle decal issued by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department._

Not trying to be a Kill Joy, but I have looked at this pretty hard as I have the parts and facility to build a street legal vehicle of this type which I would love to have. So, I have settled for IH Scouts and such..

Right now I am really searching for something like you are talking about and am looking hard at a couple of options.. I really dont need it for serious offroading, just want a topless smaller vehicle that I can drive in town and out to my property in the county.

If you come up with anything that works PLEASE let me know..

Good luck,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## bearwhiz

Supergas said:


> I used to build custom golf cars and quit when the state made it mandatory to have a 17 digit VIN from the Manufacture to be titled in Texas so I know a little about trying to title these vehicles.
> 
> Unfortunately your UTV can not licensed even though it must be titled according to TXDMV. This usually falls back to them not being built under the correct DOT Standard for a Passenger Vehicle. Read below and it may help.
> 
> _*Utility-Type vehicles (UTVs) are defined as Recreational Off-Highway Vehicles (ROVs), which are generally used for maintenance, hunting or recreation. They are required to be titled but may not be driven on public roads.*
> 
> A ROV is a motor vehicle that is equipped with a seat or seats for the use of the rider and a passenger or passengers, if the vehicle is designed by the manufacturer to transport a passenger or passengers,
> designed to propel itself with four or more tires in contact with the ground,
> designed by the manufacturer for off-highway use and
> not designed by the manufacturer for farm or lawn care.
> 
> ROVs may not be driven on public roads unless the:
> 
> vehicle is owned by a state, county or municipality and operated on a public beach or highway to maintain public safety and welfare,
> driver is a farmer or a rancher traveling no more than 25 miles,
> driver is a public utility worker, or
> driver is a law enforcement officer.
> 
> To be operated on public property, ROVs must have:
> 
> a brake system,
> a muffler system,
> a United States Forest Service qualified spark arrester,
> head and tail light, and
> an Off Highway Vehicle decal issued by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department._
> 
> Not trying to be a Kill Joy, but I have looked at this pretty hard as I have the parts and facility to build a street legal vehicle of this type which I would love to have. So, I have settled for IH Scouts and such..
> 
> Right now I am really searching for something like you are talking about and am looking hard at a couple of options.. I really dont need it for serious offroading, just want a topless smaller vehicle that I can drive in town and out to my property in the county.
> 
> If you come up with anything that works PLEASE let me know..
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Supergas :texasflag


What he said!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah I have come across all of this. One interesting thing I keep
Coming across are two things:

I know guys are successful at converting their dirt bikes to street legal bikes in Texas and the military hummers being street legalized as well. I'm waiting for my title to come in to see what is says but have been told the vin should not be the issue but the "off road only" part on the title. I have a 17 digit VIN on the UTV. I was told by a DPS trooper once I get the lights, wheels and stuff done that I need to get it inspected and get what they call a green sheet document from the inspection station. He said once done the title and licensing office can change the title to not say off road only and get plates.

The wheels and tires on it now I will
Keep for serious off roading and going with the new Fuel Gripper tires and STI HD6 blue wheels

















Got my blinkers installed today and DOT tires will be on tomorrow. Side mirrors tomorrow as well. Rest is done. I have seen two razors with Texas plates before just have never been able to talk to the owners to see how it was done. My UTV is a Yamaha Viking VI.


----------



## yellowskeeter

And if the process fails, and I'm pretty sure it will, I will have a UTV with blinkers and a horn as worst case scenario.


----------



## DIHLON

The Oreion Sand Reeper is street legal. What makes it different than any other UTV after all the aforementioned add-ons are installed?


----------



## Supergas

*Street Legal Qualifications*

What I understand where the problem occurs is that it is not manufactured to the DOT Standard 550 which I think is the standard that a passenger vehicle has to be made.

I am not sure if this entails emission & crash testing or what, but it is a different mfg, standard.. no matter what you add on to it.

SG :texasflag


----------



## DIHLON

Thanks


----------



## yellowskeeter

One step closer. Wheel caps where to short so they are sending another set out. 
















These tires are more like 32"'s. 30" Mtc vs the 30" fuel gripper's


----------



## yellowskeeter

So adding to the process, I stopped and talked to my local inspection shop and he said he would have no issues inspecting the bike and passing it with how it sits. He said the "green form" is no longer required. I'm waiting for my title to come In and once it's here I'm going to try it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Saga continues. Inspection passed.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well going full legit was a failure. Everything passes except for the vin says atv when pulled up at the tax office. Gonna have to try a couple other options.


----------



## StinkBait

Just do a google search, many in Texas have tried and gotten nowhere. Most UTV's are titled off-road use.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I have done all the reaserch possible. Just talked to a state rep in Austin and she told me as long as it passes inspection she does not see an
Issue. She asked for the documentation I had and said she would get back to me. We will see what happens........

Biggest issue I have seen when looking on line is that most people try it with a financed vehicle and not a title in hand. That is one factor that most don't talk about. It would be practically impossible if the vehicle was not clear. I still think I have a low chance of success but we shall see.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Blam!


----------



## Supergas

*How Did You Do It??*

I really want to know how you got that done.. as I want to do it also.. have been looking at a new Polaris Crew, but it is not worth it if I cannot drive it on the road..

Any info appreciated and if you want to email me thats fine.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## yellowskeeter

Have title on hand

Do the DOT requirements 
Blinkers
Side and rear view mirrors 
Horn
Windshield
DOT tires
License plate mount with light

Get it inspected

Insurance 

Take to tax office relinquish title and have off road only taken off, pay taxes and walk out with plates. Trick is finding a tax office that understands. Tomball would not sign off on it but Humble office did.


----------



## yellowskeeter




----------



## jetbuilt

I hope none of those kids are ever involved in an accident in that thing...because it won't be pretty.


----------



## yellowskeeter

None of those kids can drive it. Not 16 nor do they have a drivers license.

Our neighborhood is a golf cart friendly neighborhood, but not utility vehicle friendly. I just want be able to do the same as the golf carts without getting a ticket and be able to drive down PINS. Pretty simple.


----------



## printman

Good Job! I've done it with dirt bike same way now its time to do my side by side. Did that state rep help in any way?


----------



## printman

Is there a speed limitation like 35 mph?


----------



## yellowskeeter

State rep helped through the process on what to do and she got my stuff over to the title and registration review process group. She told me from the start that she did not think that was necessary but that would give me what I would need to get it taken care of in case I could not get my county tax office to sign of. She was definitely helpful.


----------



## printman

Such great news! Would be nice to know that when we run gravel county roads we are legal.


----------



## Bearkat

Is having a clear title in hand necessary and not one showing a lien holder?


----------



## bearwhiz

Maybe this state rep could start some action to make this process a little easier for everyone.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Bearkat said:


> Is having a clear title in hand necessary and not one showing a lien holder?


I think so as the title has to be changed to be able to get the off road part changed. I was told if a bank or finance company holds the title then it will be practically impossible to do.


----------



## yellowskeeter

printman said:


> Is there a speed limitation like 35 mph?


That never came up in any of my conversations with the state.


----------



## Bearkat

Thanks


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Since it's street legal I imagine you have to follow motor vehicle laws. The 35 mph is just for golf carts as a special exemption they have under the law

This just made things interesting. Thanks for posting. This is something that always disappointed me about utvs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter

yellowskeeter said:


> Have title on hand
> 
> Do the DOT requirements
> Blinkers
> Side and rear view mirrors
> Horn
> Windshield
> DOT tires
> License plate mount with light
> 
> Get it inspected
> 
> Insurance
> 
> Take to tax office relinquish title and have off road only taken off, pay taxes and walk out with plates. Trick is finding a tax office that understands. Tomball would not sign off on it but Humble office did.


So I assume your seat belt where already installed and approved?

Also what kind of insurance policy is it? Just like a standard auto policy?

Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Seat belts are factory and insured through progressive standard UTV policy


----------



## Capt Justin

WOW So cool. way to keep at it.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

I would appreciate it If anyone else gets it done, post up your results of where you got it done at and any advice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Flat's Hunter said:


> I would appreciate it If anyone else gets it done, post up your results of where you got it done at and any advice
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Might be good to put also what offices would not do it and county tried in.

Harris county
Tomball office - unsuccessful
Humble office - successful


----------



## Flat's Hunter

yellowskeeter said:


> Seat belts are factory and insured through progressive standard UTV policy


So does the insurance policy meet the minimum liability requirements under Texas law? I have never seen one so just wondering. Will this utv policy cover you under on road liability requirements if pulled over?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## printman

I ordered my street legal kit today from Rocky Mountain ATV. Called state farm insurance and they will change my current policy to cover me on the roads. I am in Montgomery so let's see how it works.


----------



## printman

I am starting with my Honda Pioneer 1000. If it works than I might do some other toys.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Flat's Hunter said:


> So does the insurance policy meet the minimum liability requirements under Texas law? I have never seen one so just wondering. Will this utv policy cover you under on road liability requirements if pulled over?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That's a good question. It must as they reviewed my policy and said everything was good. My police says motorcycle and off road vehicle liability insurance on it from progressive.


----------



## bearwhiz

When I had my two atv's and going to Colorado to ride, my Allstate agent wrote a policy that was just like my full coverage car insurance.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Looking for other information I found this recent post. Looks like success can be had. Saw some people claim you would still get a ticket even with valid plates. But if the title no longer says off road use then it should be legal. Maybe these people didn't have a valid title.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## printman

Not all the pieces came in but it's enough to start.


----------



## DIHLON

Great job on pulling that off! I'm going a different route; I bought agricultural property back in January. The law states it is legal to drive them on the road if you own agricultural property and do not travel more than 25 miles. I got the forms today to transfer the ag registration number to my name.


----------



## printman

I have ag exempt land for timber. If that works I would be interested in that method too. Do you get a plate?


----------



## DIHLON

printman said:


> I have ag exempt land for timber. If that works I would be interested in that method too. Do you get a plate?


I don't think so. I also don't think you have to have blinkers, mirrors and all the other stuff. It's basically the same as driving a tractor down the road. It would probably be a good idea to have your card with ag exemption number on you though.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I don't think you grand a shovel or a tool in the cargo box to say you are working on your farm


----------



## kenv

Wow...i'm all for what you did and would like to try it...BUT..I am shocked that they let you do it?? All the years people have been trying to pull this off. Really opens a can of worms with kids (with licenses) hauling butt in these things. I've got a cart registered in Port A and I know for sure they will not give you a Port A plate on a UTV...but I wonder if your plate will trump the local $100 dollar a year plate. Interesting post. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Sure it does. The Texas issued plate grants you all the rights of any other car or motorcycle on the road. The port A program is just for golf carts to regulate the special golf cart expemtion to allow them on neighborhood streets. 

Now driving a Utv through Port A will be the real test. You will get pulled over and checked out. Probably by every cop. That's a test I want to hear about. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

You still have to have the license to drive it and have to follow all the laws. No kids will be tearing it up. I can drive it now anywhere I want to including port a. Padre Island National Sea Shore park was to me going to be the biggest hurdle. At the gate they asked me if I had plates and insurance, said yes and they let me right in. also drove it around north padre with no issues. I am very respectful of the laws and I am not tearing up any major roads with it. In fact, I have yet to go on a road with higher than 35 mph speed limits and tend to keep it that way. Just because it is street legal, and I literally could drive it down I45 on it if I wanted to, I would never do it and keep my road driving to a sensible area. Just like anything else you have to be respectful of your surroundings and the people around you, but there will always be the one person that takes advantage of it.

Pic at PINS


----------



## kenv

Yes...I'm with flats hunter. I'm curious as well to see how Port A will handle it. I've been down there when I saw UTV's..but they probably didn't have a valid plate like you do. One of the main reasons they will not allow UTV in Port A is because of the potential speed of these machines compared to golf carts...not what a safe person like you and me say we will do. Can you check with Port A or let us know the real scoop if you are able. I did not get a UTV JUST for that reason..because I can't drive it at home or the beach. That's an awesome looking rig you have there. Thanks for all the info and what you have done to it so far. Surf looks nice and clean.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Legally port a can't do anything once you have a plate. They don't allow it because it is illegal right now. Plus the perception of all the drunk idiots running around on 4 wheelers And utv But I'm curious to see how you get treated. My worry is once enough people try this the state will stop it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kenv

From what I heard...and this could be wrong....they WILL NOT let that UTV on the beach or around town because it cannot get a "Port Aransas Golf Cart Plate". That's what I heard. Even if you have a Texas plate...you cannot get a Port A plate...and that's what the police are going by. Now...if I am wrong...can you imagine the impact this will have on accidents and speeding on top of the golf carts crashing everywhere down there. I honestly think that Viking will get a ticket and told to put it on the trailer in Port A. I hope I'm wrong because I would love to do it!!!


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Here is what your missing. He no longer owns a off road only titled Utv. He now owns a on-road titled UTV. He is now a motorcycle in essence. He doesn't need a port A golf cart plate because he is not a golf cart. He is a car. He can drive where ever he wants same as a car or motorcycle. The state of Texas granted this to him. Until they revoke it he has the same privileges as any other registered motor vehicle. 

The confusion on this will be the hassle. Which is why I would like to see what happens in Port A. They are hyper sensitive to this topic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Municipalities control the whole golf cart deals in port a , north padre , etc. If there is a place specifically designated for LSV's like golf carts only then I would not be able to go. Legally I can run this anywhere a licensed vehicle can run and as long as I am not braking laws, I am licensed and carry insurance there is nothing they can do. Now with that being said they could make it difficult and stop me all the time, but as long as I am not braking any motor vehicle laws there is nothing they could do. Now I'm sure if I was running a two seat sports model etc, the title review process i went through with the State of Texas, they would not pass it, and I was told that. 

Also things like blaring audio and loud exhaust could give you tickets and keep the bike off the road. 

And don't think it's going to be easy to get the plates as each county and city are different. The city of port a may not grant you plates even if all the processes have been taken and done correctly, that's up to them. For Harris county neither the Tomball office nor the Cypress office would give me plates before I went through the state on the title review. They both told me they have absolutely no reason on why they couldn't, but they did not want to take on the responsibility. After the title review any office I went to would have to give the plates if approved by the state. 

I also doubt that you will see a vicious up swing of side by sides on the road as the process is tedious, the bike as to be owned out right, and most are not willing to put the time needed to get it done. And don't forget with the plates comes a nice tax bill that has to be paid when you get your plates, so if you bought new you will double pay taxes and if you bought used you will have to pay the taxes to get the plates.


----------



## yellowskeeter

And also why even bother in Port A. If we could legally run golf carts in our community in the same way you can in Port A then I would be running a golf cart. Where I live, neither is legal.


----------



## kenv

I hear ya yellowskeeter...I have the golf cart already and can run both places...I just wanted the coolness factor, the extra speed and the suspension to be able to take the Viking more off road when I wanted in addition to cruising the hood.


----------



## yellowskeeter

kenv said:


> I hear ya yellowskeeter...I have the golf cart already and can run both places...I just wanted the coolness factor, the extra speed and the suspension to be able to take the Viking more off road when I wanted in addition to cruising the hood.


I completely can relate to that!


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Are saying you have to pay the 6.25% sales tax again or just meaning the registration fee? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Not sure how it all would work if you purchased a new one as you have to pay taxes on it but a used one you would not unless you go through the process. I claimed it as $9k purchase price and here is the breakdown...........


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Was this the original application for title for you? Don't you always pay sales tax whenever you transfer title whether a car or boat or outboard? 

Or had you transfered title already and had to pay this when you had title changed to remove the off road part? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Title was in original owners name (1st owner). If I would have left it alone I could have changed title to my name for a small processing fee as off road vehicles you do not pay tax if bought used. Being that I made it road legal I had to pay taxes on it , same way as buying a used car etc...... They asked me how much I paid , gave them the $9k number and used that. I had to relinquish the title and they switched the vehicle type and took off the off road only designation. I received my new title and will have to pay standard inspection and registration fees every year as normal.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Thanks for the additional info. I didn't know you did not have to pay sales take on a used off road machine like you do cars and boats. Having to pay sales tax for on road use makes sense. Thanks again for all your experience. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwater

So would this work with a Polaris Ranger with one seat for three people? 
You mentioned they said the sport model wouldn't work.
Great thread!

Biggie


----------



## stdreb27

yellowskeeter said:


> None of those kids can drive it. Not 16 nor do they have a drivers license.
> 
> Our neighborhood is a golf cart friendly neighborhood, but not utility vehicle friendly. I just want be able to do the same as the golf carts without getting a ticket and be able to drive down PINS. Pretty simple.


Driving down PINS would be AWESOME in a UTV


----------



## yellowskeeter

Bigwater said:


> So would this work with a Polaris Ranger with one seat for three people?
> 
> You mentioned they said the sport model wouldn't work.
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> Biggie


It should


----------



## yellowskeeter

PINS was awesome. Was sweating it a little bit driving up to the booth but they asked if it had plates and insurance, said yes and let us right in. Never got hassled or stopped.


----------



## yellowskeeter




----------



## glenbo

We're thinking of buying either a Mule or Ranger, but the loud exhaust noise puts us off. Are there aftermarket mufflers that reduce the exhaust to a bearable level? I don't expect electric quiet, but most UTV's are horribly loud.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I run the one from atvsilencer.com and it is awesome. Not quite gas golf cart quiet but at least a 30-40% in noise reduction. 









I've also read lots of people going to muffler shop and having the shop build a similar part for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## glenbo

Thanks, never thought of going to a muffler shop and I know one nearby who does great work. That's probably the answer I need.


----------



## catsalesman

*UTV*

Great info here. I am glad someone was able to make it happen. I sold my ranger a while back and bought a reeper just so I could drive on roads, etc legally. Look forward to seeing some of these running the roads at Crystal Beach.


----------



## waterspout

yellowskeeter,,,, you need to start a UTV legalized road use Business. And I see you have customers waiting and I'm in line too!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ha! Doubt anyone would pay for that process to be done. It takes some time but would definitely do it for someone.


----------



## yellowskeeter

So I have put a little thought in to this. 


If you live in Harris county:
Have title on hand
Bring UTV
Supply all the street legal parts
I will install 
I will get bike inspected 
We go to the tax office together get plates 
You pay the taxes and fees 
My fee $1000 cash

If you don't live in Harris county 
My fee is $1500 as I think I would need to be the owner of the bike and then would have to sign it back over to you. Not really sure on that process but that seems like how it would have to be done. Same points from above would apply.


----------



## Blank Czech

I may be a future client of yours, but who said a 2 seater sports model would not get passed? I'd love to drive my RZR 1000 on the street (legally)


----------



## yellowskeeter

Not sure in the 2 seater but it could be worth a shot.


----------



## bladesmith2

*UTV*

If you have a farm and have a farm tax number and have the UTV pass state inspection you can get farm tags. I have a military HMMWV that had the offroad title and got farm tags for it by doing it this way.


----------



## JamesAggie

bladesmith2 said:


> If you have a farm and have a farm tax number and have the UTV pass state inspection you can get farm tags. I have a military HMMWV that had the offroad title and got farm tags for it by doing it this way.


Can you elaborate in this some. What is the process? I have a ranger and farm tax number.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

I might be a customer of your I live in Brazoria county. I have a RZR 1000 4 seater.


----------



## brackish26

This thread is gold. My new Ranger 1000 is coming in Tuesday. On a down note, the title won't be in my name for about two years. Help me out here...
1. Is there any way to circumvent paying tax twice on the vehicle? Like if I know when I pay it off, alert the credit union that I want to bring the documentation into the tax office myself?
2. Do you think it's possible that if I go through the whole inspection process and have insurance and everything in order, I could get the credit union/lender to call and get the classification switched over for me somehow?

I got the SxS for the deer and duck lease, but if I can get around trailering it to the sand at Crystal Beach every time I want to take it from the cabin to the beach, that would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Anything is possible. I was told there was no way to get my Viking street legal.


----------



## sandman

Interesting situation. My Ranger Crew is registered in AZ as a motorcycle and is 'street legal'. It's titled and insured. I wonder if they would jack me riding on TX beaches???


----------



## Flat's Hunter

They will jack with you because they are not used it. But if you meet all the requirements- have a license plate, liability insurance then there is nothing they can do. If you meet the same requirements as a car then you are a "car". All the illegal registration on UTV where revoked in Texas. This new way is legal as long as get a title changed. Until they change that fact of allowing an on road title there is nothing police can do. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sandman

That's what concerns me. It has turn signals, mirrors, brake lights, etc... but since it has a motorcycle tag, not sure how they would do it.

If I were to move back to TX, when I change the title over, what should I try to get it titled as in order to make it TX legal?


----------



## yellowskeeter

If you want plates you will have to do the same thing as you would with a car. Should not be any issue at all as your title does not read off road only. Mine had a motorcycle tag on it as well so you will end up with the same kind of tag.


----------

